# My budgie likes to bite



## lkito.kidl (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello, i have a year old female budgie who gets excited when she sees me, but when i give her my hand to perch on she bites really hard and sometimes i bleed a little, I know it's wrong to pull my hand, but i do it slowly as much as i can. she doesn't do it out of fear, even if she's on the other side of the cage, she comes flying when she sees my hand. So how do i stop this little monster from eating my hands exactly? I wanna play with her, and she does have friends 😂😂


----------



## lkito.kidl (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh and btw, i usually give her my knuckles to bite so i don't get hurt, but lately she ignores the knuckles and goes to soft spots to bite.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

She sounds like she's viewing your hand as another bird, similar to when budgies bond with a toy or other object, and as she's matured (and a female) she, it be a territory issue with her and your hand. You could try immediately to withdraw you hand as soon as she attempts to bite. Don't punish or yell at her but just withdraw. Another possibility might be to disguise the texture of your hand by wearing a rubber (surgical glove) that might "surprise" her. Another possible try could be having a favorite toy (in hand) and use it as a block to her beak. Depending how strong her personality is, (different kinds (species) of birds that are bonded to people often may show this type of aggressive response) you may have to find a different way of "playing" with her. She sounds like a tough cookie! Good luck.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

My Lemon does this too. I ignore her and/or redirect with a chew toy unless it really truly hurts, then I say in a serious (but not scary or mean) tone 'No, that hurts me!' and I put her down and will not look at her for a few moments. This usually calms her for a good few hours.


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

I had 1 budgie that bit a lot. He could draw blood and bite well enough to hurt. Keep your hand away from the bird while you search where you can for answers to this problem.


----------

